# In honor of our veterans this memorial day.



## Marie5656 (May 25, 2018)

*Here is the Flanders Field poem.  Please feel free to post pictures of your own fallen heroes

*


----------



## Marie5656 (May 25, 2018)

*

This is my big brother, Jim. He passed in 2016. He was in the Navy in the 60's



*


----------



## Marie5656 (May 25, 2018)

*

My uncle John.  I do not remember what branch of the service he was in, but he served during WWII

*


----------



## RadishRose (May 25, 2018)

Maternal Uncle- Sidney Lewandosky, U.S. Army, killed in the Philippines. Buried in Hawaii. (before I was born)

R.I.P. If you can sense my thought to you: There are still a few left of us who remember hearing about you.


----------



## Deucemoi (May 26, 2018)

My kid brother Eugene, wounded in action at Song Ong Doc, Republic of Vietnam. At age 55 life, drugs,booze caught up with him and he took his life. He left a wife and son.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 26, 2018)

My father was in the Army in WWII.  He was wounded pretty bad and got the Purple Heart.


----------



## applecruncher (May 26, 2018)

My father was a proud WWII veteran.  Died in 2010 at age 88.

Several cousins served in Vietnam and all came back.
Two brothers were in Army in Germany in early 70s.


----------



## peppermint (May 26, 2018)

My Uncle was in the Korean War....He had shrapnel in his chest.. He was in a Hospital for many weeks...He died at 60 years old of Cancer...When he came home from the war he brought 2 Korean pajamas for me and my cousin...I have the pajamas wrapped neatly in a soft cloth....My Dad was blind in one eye...He joined the National Guard and was a sharp shooter, but they didn't take him in the war....He became a
Staff Sargent....He only went to the 8th grade....But he worked all of his life till he retired at 65 yrs old....Then got cancer....I miss him every day....

Have memorable Memorial Day...


----------



## john19485 (May 26, 2018)

Miss my first wife , and the Vietnamese kids  who died in vietnam, my cousin,  who I copied his name from the wall


----------



## Marie5656 (May 27, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 27, 2018)




----------



## jujube (May 27, 2018)

My dad was a Hospital Corpsman on a LST in the Pacific in WWII.  Once he had to perform an appendectomy while instructions were radioed to him from a doctor on another ship.  He died in 1992; I miss him dearly.


----------



## squatting dog (May 27, 2018)

Still can't believe you're gone. I Love you forever.  :love_heart::love_heart:

Still asking why. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3_85GXsKqk


----------

